# Breeding Success and Thanking the mares! They too are quite important!~



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

*Mare celebration continues:*

MARE CELEBRATION CONTINUES:

Pictured is Celebrity Affair (Crafty Friend x Colonial Dame -- Colonial Affair) -- Premium TB Mare Book I, Rated by the German Rheinland Pfalz-Saar International, recipient of USHJA HOTY Breeding Award and 4th in Sally Wheeler/USEF Hunter Nationals. 

Celebrity Affair is the dam of Hy Class Affair, a HG Esquire+ grandson who is sired by Multi National Winner Hy Wynds (whose dam is pictured below). Hy Class Affair is the 2013 East Coast SHIH Half-Arabian/Anglo Arabian Yearling Champion and 2013 Top 10 SHN SHIH Half-Arabian/Anglo Arabian Yearling Gelding.












Denise Gainey


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I like that TB mare. She is well built and classy. I have been shopping for TB mares and have yet to find one that nice. Shalom


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

*Yup*



dbarabians said:


> I like that TB mare. She is well built and classy. I have been shopping for TB mares and have yet to find one that nice. Shalom


Yes there really are not too many TB mares this nice. We did have one last year at our place who the owner is now offering for sale (located in Pulaski, VA) however she is not RPSI/WB approved at this time. 

We called this mare Catwoman and her Esquire+ grandson's barn name is Batman :lol:

Denise Gainey


----------



## sheschase (Jan 14, 2010)

A year gone since this conversation, but I was curious if you happened to know where the dam of celebrity affair is? Colonial Dame?


----------

